# Sage Oracle Filter Basket missing - Where to buy?



## ellk123 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi - I ordered a Sage Oracle from an authorised refurbished retailer on eBay. However, it only came with the 1 Cup portafilter basket as opposed to the 2 cup one.

This is the part I need, but Sage are fully sold out and the only place that sells them are Chinese retailers on eBay which only arrives in May.

https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/parts/sp0001880.html

Would anyone be able to suggest what I should do? I've read everywhere that the single cup basket is terrible


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You could use a 15g VST. Which I think holds a bit less than the Sage double or their next size up which I suspect will holds more. Think that one is 17g according to them.

I generally find that any 58mm basket from other sources holds more on Sage but they can also be used with low fills. Too low though and things don't work out.

What I did was order some Fracino baskets directly off them. Their single, the 12g and their double. They are ridged so need an amazon extraction tool to get them out. The ridge also stretches the portafilter spring so none ridged ones come out when the puck is knocked out once they have been used. Trebles like this are available on Amazon.

Or find a 58mm unridged that is 23mm deep with plain sides, just tapered a bit as they usually are - IMS etc. Some sellers state the height

 Basket capacity makes me smile. Eg I am using the Fracino double at the moment with 2 different beans. 13.5g with one and 17.5 with the other. The fill heights are different but the one with 17.5 in would come out at ~15g for the same fill height as the lighter beans.


----------



## ellk123 (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks for the response @ajohn. Would this bee too deep?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08LPK8NCC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like it is tapered at the bottom so could be the same capacity.

If they supplied the razor tool that can give you an idea of the capacity.

The single can only be used with a bit too much grinds in it. Otherwise the tamper hits the the basket so tamping pressure is rather lower than would be expected. I've not used it but would guess 11~12g min.


----------



## gareth689 (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm using the single basket in my oracle, it takes 12g, although could easily get a bit more in with a fan adjustment, but i now have it dialed in 1:2 over 28s and I'm getting pretty good results. it did take a while and a lot of wasted coffee to get it right though and I occasionally get a bad shot but 80% of the time it's great.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

hum, is it a reputable refurbisher? if so, why have the only supplied some of the parts?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Get a 21g vst basket or 21g lM basket will suffice


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Get a 21g vst basket or 21g lM basket will suffice


 https://coffeehit.co.uk/products/la-marzocco-strada-baskets?variant=31564100403265


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The 15g VST can hold nearly as much as the Sage double. 18g probably more.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage oracle doses 21 g from factory setting so best getting a basket that can accommodate that.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I think most DB users would see 21g as over dosing. It's not a basket I use very often though - hardly at all really but the Sage double is 23mm deep and fairly plain sided. I do have the 15g VST to compare with it but haven't used it yet. Somebody reported that it is ok at 15g on a DB.

I uses a 12g Fracino a lot. It holds 13.5g of dark monsooned or ~15g of other beans. I often have puck sticking problems with other beans. Wanting a larger basket I fitted the Fracino double which would normally be ~14g on other machines. 17g seems about right and oddly no sticking so far.  then forgetting I had fitted it I put my 13.5g of monsooned in it. The tamper hit the sides of the basket so had to pick my 58mm one up. Coffee was a good ~12mm down from the rim. I expected problems but the shot poured perfectly and even held my usual ratio and the puck knocked out cleanly.

Maybe low fills are the answer to DB sticking pucks. That makes it's razor tool even more stupid. Curious how it works well on their 54mm basket machines.


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

I would suggest the 15 gm VST would be the best - depending on the bean/grind/tamp value it gives me between 18 - 20 gm in the basket- still quite a bit over my requirements BUT at least it is better than the 23 - 25 gm I was getting with the Sage one!

I have used the VST for months with no problems at all and it has no ridges so does not stress the spring clip in the portafilter.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought the ridged 15g VST having started using ridged some time ago. They need an amazon sourced portafilter extraction tool to get them out and initially that's not too easy but the spring soon stretches but wont hold the ridgeless well after that. I had odd cases where those popped out when knocking the puck out before I switched. They always would now.

In the Fracino double I am using 13.5g of 2nd crack monsooned and 17g of others. The monsooned is a rather low density bean. No puck sticking at all except one case when I tried 18g in it. 4 different beans. Unusual for me but down to the design of the basket which is traditional, using lower fills or getting near the point of needing a back flush - don't know but it's the first time I have had this happen. I had been using 13.5g of the monsooned in the Fracino 12g with zero sticking but different beans always stuck. Maybe I needed less weight in it but will have tried variations. The monsooned for weight takes up MORE space than others I have used. Maybe I needed to go even lower despite that.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> I think most DB users would see 21g as over dosing. It's not a basket I use very often though - hardly at all really but the Sage double is 23mm deep and fairly plain sided. I do have the 15g VST to compare with it but haven't used it yet. Somebody reported that it is ok at 15g on a DB.
> 
> I uses a 12g Fracino a lot. It holds 13.5g of dark monsooned or ~15g of other beans. I often have puck sticking problems with other beans. Wanting a larger basket I fitted the Fracino double which would normally be ~14g on other machines. 17g seems about right and oddly no sticking so far.  then forgetting I had fitted it I put my 13.5g of monsooned in it. The tamper hit the sides of the basket so had to pick my 58mm one up. Coffee was a good ~12mm down from the rim. I expected problems but the shot poured perfectly and even held my usual ratio and the puck knocked out cleanly.
> 
> Maybe low fills are the answer to DB sticking pucks. That makes it's razor tool even more stupid. Curious how it works well on their 54mm basket machines.


 It's an oracle , it's set do dose and tamp 21 g ish.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

This sounds like the same part I'm looking to replace on my (much disliked) Breville mini barista. I've tried generic and LM baskets which both appear to fit but in reality the height of the border lip (struggling for the correct term here) is too tall to get the portafilter to lock in.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Glowstars said:


> This sounds like the same part I'm looking to replace on my (much disliked) Breville mini barista. I've tried generic and LM baskets which both appear to fit but in reality the height of the border lip (struggling for the correct term here) is too tall to get the portafilter to lock in.


 Found this on another forum. Sounds like the VST 15g will fit as it's fairly shallow.

Just to clarify for those who are confused with Breville/Sunbeam for the Mini Barista:

Yes, Breville also manufactures the Mini Barista machine for certain areas of the world, which I believe is in Europe. See this Breville Mini Barista video. The Mini Barista, regardless of its manufacturer, has the exact same build and hence the identical 58mm portafilter size.

For OP, due to the plastic part inside the portafilter for the machine, the proposed height for a filter basket is quite limited (there were reports stating that some third-party 18g baskets did not fit). Luckily, a VST 15g basket seems to fit as it is just 22mm tall. I have ordered one and will be trying out as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

lake_m said:


> Found this on another forum. Sounds like the VST 15g will fit as it's fairly shallow.
> 
> Just to clarify for those who are confused with Breville/Sunbeam for the Mini Barista:
> 
> ...


 I removed the plastic part to check it wasn't causing the issue. Both baskets appear to fit nicely until it comes to use.

If you can see, the outer lip on the original basket (middle) is every so slightly smaller than the other two. It's the only thing I can think is causing the issue. I'm loathe to shell out on the VST only to be unable to use it.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow a 58mm DTP ! Thermoblock as well. They moved to the coil a long time ago now claiming less scale problems and better temp stability.

Aldi are selling what is essentially a Barrister Express but the German version that used to be sold. Not sure if they still are but Hoffman did a review of them and didn't realise that it is a BE really. Depending on exactly what they fitted in the grinder area it seems to be identical inside.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I use a Fracino 12g basket a lot. It's 20.3mm deep. Holds ~14g but that's on a Sage DB. Their double is 24.6mm deep. If suitable best order of Fracino direct rather than the web. Rancilio also do a similar 12g but thicker material so oversized tampers don't fit.

I'm not impressed with the 15g VST. Claims are one thing and reality is another.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Glowstars said:


> I removed the plastic part to check it wasn't causing the issue. Both baskets appear to fit nicely until it comes to use.
> 
> If you can see, the outer lip on the original basket (middle) is every so slightly smaller than the other two. It's the only thing I can think is causing the issue. I'm loathe to shell out on the VST only to be unable to use it.
> 
> View attachment 56989


 Yes I can see a very slight difference there. But I'm guessing it's because your OEM basket cones in at the bottom. The other two are straight sided and are probably binding on the base of the PF. Can you check with a small ruler or other method?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This may be an answer

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005001831308977.html

A review states it fits.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

lake_m said:


> Yes I can see a very slight difference there. But I'm guessing it's because your OEM basket cones in at the bottom. The other two are straight sided and are probably binding on the base of the PF. Can you check with a small ruler or other method?


 Plenty of space there when the plastic part's removed.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

ajohn said:


> This may be an answer
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/1005001831308977.html
> 
> A review states it fits.


 Genius! I had been searching but with no luck.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Glowstars Can you photograph (from the side) the middle basket actually in the Portafilter?


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Glowstars Can you photograph (from the side) the middle basket actually in the Portafilter?


 Is this the view you're after?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Glowstars That's it....clearly the basket isn't sitting low enough in the portafilter....it's either too deep and hitting the lower taper...or slightly too wide at the top. Don't think it's fixable.....although if you have a Bottomless portafilter might work.

When reviewing your original photo, the basket doesn't seem overly deep, so I'm suspicious it's jamming at the top.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

Think I'm getting a little confused. That's the pic of the basket that does work. It's the other two that don't.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Glowstars The photo of the those that doesn't work would be good and we will have a good comparison. If it's the middle basket that works, other two must be too deep.


----------



## Glowstars (Jan 8, 2021)

Generic, original, LM


----------

